# On the hunt for a new reel



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

No but if its cheap enough i might scarf up the lamson.


Love my two krakens though.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would check out Colton. In your price range, made in the US, and a little more stout and stronger drag than the FWX (which is a great reel that I'm considering myself for a 6 or 7 weight rod)


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Galvan T8 from stillwater flyshop is $400 and comes with free fly line which basically makes the reel $325. Plus Galvan's are awesome. I like my Galvan's as much as I like my Tibor's.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I just picked up a Kracken 3 and am hugely impressed. Sealed drag, sturdy and smooth. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Check www.sierratradingpost.com for deals on Lamson reels. I have purchased a few from them at a greatly reduced price. I believe they are closeouts, past models.


----------



## dbach (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll vouch for the Kraken as well, solid reel for the price.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

The more I look, the more I'm unsure about what to get lol. Need something that will stand up to the salt, I fish from a Gheenoe so things do get wet sometimes. The coating on the Konic is doing so-so. Starting to bubble up around the reel seat though and I at least rinse after each trip. 

Is the FWX drag pressure that much of an issue? I'm not fishing for monsters, but I don't want to be out-gunned either if I do find some big fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.3-tand.com/


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

Might want to try the Lamson ula force. A new model is coming out so the current can be had cheap, I have 3 of them, great drag and weigh about half of what other reels go


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The Colton Terrapin is in your budget. I have 2 of them, they are very light weight, smooth and have a strong sealed drag.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

NoeSmyrnaBch said:


> The more I look, the more I'm unsure about what to get lol. Need something that will stand up to the salt, I fish from a Gheenoe so things do get wet sometimes. The coating on the Konic is doing so-so. Starting to bubble up around the reel seat though and I at least rinse after each trip.
> 
> Is the FWX drag pressure that much of an issue? I'm not fishing for monsters, but I don't want to be out-gunned either if I do find some big fish.


The fwx drag leaves a lot to be desired in my opinion. It has the drag of a freshwater trout reel.


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree w/ el9surf, Nautilas makes a lot of great reels but the fwx is not one of them. Had one and sold it


----------



## Permit25 (Jan 6, 2015)

Got a nautilus CCF 10 pristine condition with cover backing and box for $375 shipped to conus can send pics better than other reels - if need lighter got CCF 8 for $350 -if interested send email address for pics thanks snook


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my FWX 7/8. fish it on a 5wt rod catching some decent sized fish on it (bones, 10-20lb tarpon, 30"+ snook).

If you could hold off a little bit, Nautilus's new X- Series will be in your price point, it will be replacing the FWX. I have been fishing the X-Series since IFTD and absolutely love it. I believe it will hit the store shelves in January. Otherwise, I'd go with the FWX. Made in USA, great reel, I've caught all kinds of fish on my 7/8 FWX.

If you check out our 5wt Chronicles, I shot half the summer using the FWX 7/8 on my 5wt rod (it's smaller and lighter than most 5wt reels on the market) and fished the second half of the summer using the new Nautilus X-Series 6/9 on the 5wt (even lighter than the FWX 7/8). I am using these reels over a 5wt FWX or X-Series simply for line capacity. When you're casting at 8 to 10lb bonefish with a 5wt, you have to be ready for them to take some line. Especially that most of it we are doing wading, or on paddle boards. Can't really chase the fish down too far.

A couple of the guys in our web series were using Allen reels for a few weeks, they are no longer using the them...

-Eric


----------



## RadFish (Jan 21, 2009)

I have an fwx 7/8 I am considering parting with. I am going to be up your way this weekend. If I can remember I will bring it with me and you can give it the once over. I fish the same waters and never had an issue with the drag 95% of the time I fight with the line in my hand and have only had a few fish make a run long enough to get into the backing.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

paint it black said:


> A couple of the guys in our web series were using Allen reels for a few weeks, they are no longer using the them.../QUOTE]
> 
> Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a lightly used green Tibor Backcountry in excellent condition that I'll sell for $250 shipped. Includes backing, 8wt. Rio Quickshooter floating and reel pouch. Photos upon request.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

3200 series Sage all day.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Sent a few PM's to those with reels for sale. Also one to paint it black.

Thanks for the responses. Gives me a lot to look at. Many of these are now on the radar. 3-Tand looks really nice, especially for the price and some really good reviews.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I own the 3-TAND TF70 and it's really nice. The drag is very strong, but the reel doesn't have much of a clicker. It's almost to quiet.


----------



## gregory faulkner (Sep 4, 2015)

Get another Lamson.


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

NoeSmyrnaBch said:


> Looking for something to replace my Lamson Konic. It will go on a TFO Professional series 8wt rod, which I hope to change in the near future as well (thinking about building an MHX 8wt blank for the hell of it). I fish 99% of the time for reds/trout/tarpon in Mosquito Lagoon and surrounding areas.
> 
> Don't want to spend more than $325 for the reel. Currently looking at either the FWX 7/8 or the Allen Kraken 3 (like the price on this one), but open to other suggestions as well in that price range.
> 
> Anyone have anything for sale in really good shape that they want to part ways with?


I have a new in box Sage 3880, I will sell $150


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Half off Orvis Hydros reels right now.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> Half off Orvis Hydros reels right now.


The hydros isn't worth the price at half off. Sent mine back, complete piece of junk. Tolerances are mediocre at best and the reel handle on mine was sticky after replacing twice. Rebranded Chinese crap. Only good thing about orvis in my opinion is their money back guarantee.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Also concerning Allen...they offer a nice discount to active duty and veterans.


----------



## ejm (May 30, 2015)

I fish a Lamson litespeed 3x that has been really solid and light (I would put it on par with the nautilus fwx) if you are looking for a lightweight reel. I also fish a older Hatch Monsoon 7+ that is bombproof and backed by what I would consider the best customer service out there. You might be able to score a used monsoon for around your budget - this would be my first choice for a reel that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Troutset said:


> I have a new in box Sage 3880, I will sell $150


What size?


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

pjordan said:


> What size?


8 weight reel


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

ejm said:


> I fish a Lamson litespeed 3x that has been really solid and light (I would put it on par with the nautilus fwx) if you are looking for a lightweight reel. I also fish a older Hatch Monsoon 7+ that is bombproof and backed by what I would consider the best customer service out there. You might be able to score a used monsoon for around your budget - this would be my first choice for a reel that will last you a lifetime.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep an eye out for a Monsoon. 
I have to say, Lamson was excellent when it came to getting me a replacement gland seal after mine went bad. I just don't care for the finish on the Konic, otherwise its been a decent reel. Just looking to change things up a bit I think.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Just picked up a Ross Momentum LT 8 weight. Has the best sound I've ever heard, if that's what you are looking for! Great drag and solid construction


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I've had an Allen Kraken in the 2 size that I got from a friend for almost 2 years now, really smooth sealed drag. Hard to beat the price.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Only good thing about orvis in my opinion is their money back guarantee.


Got a good laugh out of this. Well, their $25 off $50 coupons are good to buy expensive flies that are too time consuming to make myself.

On the reel, check out the Allen. Had a buddy just get two of them and he loves them. Personally, I like to buy the same reels across similar weight rods. Allows me to change out lines if I need to, or have extra spools across reels.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The only reels I have ever seen completely shit the bed have been Allen reels. Both the Allen and the Orvis Hydros are made in PRC but the Hydros seems to have better quality control and at $150 the Hydros IV was a steal.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

got a loop evotec LW 8eleven , its been fished 3 times and never seen salt , looking for something for my 7 wt


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Troutset said:


> 8 weight reel


You still have it?


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

pjordan said:


> You still have it?


Yep


----------

